# Sd card for t2i? New stuff for a starter?



## Jeff92 (Mar 18, 2012)

I suppose I would need a class 10 if I want to record video but what kind of true read/write speeds would I need. Anyone have any suggestions? I like sandisk but am open to another brand if it will work good. The reason I ask is because I have never had a device that was really demanding on my card lol.

Also I am almost likely to order this camera from canon as a refurb this week or next. Anything else you guys would suggest a new starter get,  for example a bag or lens covers or cleaners or anything or just buy as I need it?

Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulations on moving up from newbie status.  I'm a newbie to this forum, too!  I have a refurbished T2i and own two class 10 Sandisk Extreme (30MB/s) SDHC cards and they have served me well in all situations.  The reason why I got Sandisk Extreme is because I have read in other places that 30MB/s is what's required for HD video recording.  A buddy of mine owns D7000 and I got him Sandisk Ultra (15MB/s) for his birthday.  He never had any issues with 1080p video recording.  My recommendation is to be safe then sorry and get 30MB/s card that's recommended for video.  Other brands I might trust are Lexar or Samsung.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 19, 2012)

Cool I figures id need at least an extreme. How long ago did you get the canon refurb? Im thinking of buying it this week but I just feel like a deal on a new one with the 55-250 lens will pop up right after I buy it lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 19, 2012)

I purchased my refurbished T2i on 6/30 of last year.  It was after Tsunami and even refurbished prices were elevated.  It was originally priced at $560 body only, but after my trade in of old 35mm SLR trade in, it was $480 after tax.  I think prices began to settle back down not too long after.  Talk about Murphy's Law!  Price drop will be inevitable especially when Canon announces replacement for T2i/T3i with newer sensor.  The question is when...


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 19, 2012)

You mentioned a kit deal with 55-250.  I love my nifty 250.  It produces far sharper images then my 50mm f1.8 mark 1 in just about any aperture settings.  I purchased it off of a member from POTN website and that was best $150 I ever spent.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nifty 250 sounds like too much for a noob like myself. Im thinking the kit lens will suffice for a few weeks but after that I fear i will need more zoom and everything in between. Maybe a 50mm because they are pretty cheap.  I guess once I get the camera I will know better what I actually need.

Is there anything I should get right away? Maybe some extra generic type batteries, or tripod, or a case foe that matter?  Im not big into carrying bags around so I was just thinking a drawstring backpack, like the really thin kind, would hold my stuff without having a huge backpack on it having to carry a satchel lol.  Does the kit lens come with a case for it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## belial (Mar 19, 2012)

hukim0531 said:
			
		

> You mentioned a kit deal with 55-250.  I love my nifty 250.  It produces far sharper images then my 50mm f1.8 mark 1 in just about any aperture settings.  I purchased it off of a member from POTN website and that was best $150 I ever spent.



Now I love the 250 but it isn't sharper than a 50mm 1.8. Unless you got a bad one


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 19, 2012)

belial said:


> hukim0531 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps my 50 f1.8 is at the end of the road.  It used to give me great sharp image, now the focus comes and goes.  Or, I'm wondering if it has to do with my technique.  I try to follow the lens rule of thumb, trying to make sure my shutter speed is at least 1/(50*1.6), but with the IS on 55-250, I've been getting so much better focus.


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff92 said:


> Nifty 250 sounds like too much for a noob like myself. Im thinking the kit lens will suffice for a few weeks but after that I fear i will need more zoom and everything in between. Maybe a 50mm because they are pretty cheap.  I guess once I get the camera I will know better what I actually need.
> 
> Is there anything I should get right away? Maybe some extra generic type batteries, or tripod, or a case foe that matter?  Im not big into carrying bags around so I was just thinking a drawstring backpack, like the really thin kind, would hold my stuff without having a huge backpack on it having to carry a satchel lol.  Does the kit lens come with a case for it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


An extra battery will definitely come in handy especially if you do a lot of video.  A spare SDHC card will be good to have for the same reason.  Tripod will be nice if you're into macro photo or long exposure night shots.  Whether a case/bag is included with a kit purchase all depends on the seller.  If you buy a refurbished unit, or buy new body only, you must purchase case/bag separately.  Just do Amazon search for Lowepro camera bag and you'll see a bunch of choices.  I have two bags myself.  I have a Lowepro Top Loader Zoom 50 AW camera bag which barely fits my camera with 55-250 attached to it and nothing else, and I also have Case Logic SLRC-205 Sling Bag which I often use for hiking trips, biking, etc.  The sling bag comes with pouches to store extra lens, you can even hang a small mono/tripod.  One book I suggest you read is Understanding Exposure by Bran Bryan Peterson if you're new to DSLR.  When I first purchased XTi 2 years ago, I had no idea why some of my pictures were coming out pitch black or pure white. LOL[h=1]
[/h]


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks. Others have suggested the same book. Im not big into reading but it sounds like a must how everyone seems to recommend it.  I guess ill go for an sd ultra card to have consistent write speed if I decide to shoot video at, probably not much of any.  I guess ill just pick up a cheap bag and lens pouch for the time being along with an extra battery.  Thanks again. Now we just wait lol. My gf is gonna pay for half the camera when she gets paid april 1st so I will either wait for a deal or of there is no deal ill order the refurb with canon loyalty for something like 482 shipped with tax I think I calculated.  I am getting so anxious for this.  I went to target yesterday to play with one and even though i have big hands it felt fine in my hands and I was tempted to buy it right then, too bad they wanted 650+tax 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## belial (Mar 19, 2012)

Understanding exposure is a decent book but realize that a lot is just opinion and try to filter that out. For example his take on white balance. And a few other things he does that seems to work for him but shouldn't be taken as gospel. His basic knowledge into exposure itself is a great tool though and the book should be read by all beginners at some point


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great. Im hoping it all comes together when I finally getthe the camera in my hand and get some practice 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I ordered a 16 gb sandisk extreme for only15 bucks shipped last night. Should be ok for hd video based kn the reviews. I guess ill just get a lens bag for the kit lens and a camera bag that would hold the camera with the lens on as well.  I think that should get me by for a while. 

Do the grips make the camera look huge? I have looked ay pictures with the grip on and the things look huge. Should I get on right away or wait till im comfortable with the camera 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeff, the grip does make the camera look huge.  For a person with big hands I guess comfort come first, cosmetics later... Or perhaps addition of grip makes you look more like pro so it's all good!  But, If you plan to shoot lots of video grip will provide twice the battery life (f course with two batteries in the grip itself).  Also, install magic lantern on your T2i.  The video will stop after 4GB file size limit is reached.  I think ML allows you to continue to video tape automatically immediately after this limit is reached.  I installed ML on my T2i but haven't really tried all its features yet.  Good luck!


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 20, 2012)

I definitely will be putting magiclantern on it. If it's hackable, I will hack it. I don't plan on using it much for video. I just wanted ti make sure of I ever did, I wouldn't max out the buffer in two seconds

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok so I got a 16gb sandisk extreme card,  Claims 45mb/s but I doubt it, I tested on my computer with the internal sd card reader and got readings around 18mbs read/write, but maybe the camera will be faster, and I also ordered another 16gb class 10 that was on sale for 10 bucks from newegg with good reviews.  I have decided that my first purchases that should arive at the same time/before the camera will be a drawstring backpack (because I'm not a fan of sling bags or camera bags in general) Amazon.com: Dauntless Sackpack Bags by Under Armour: Under Armour, a glass screen protector Amazon.com: GGS DSLR LCD Optical Glass Screen Protector for Canon 550D camera: Camera & Photo, a plain old bayonet style hood to protect the lens Amazon.com: Fotodiox 08-HD-EW-60c Bayonet Lens Hood for Canon EF-S USM: Camera & Photo, a lens pen Amazon.com: LensPEN Lens Cleaning System: Camera & Photo, and 2 generic batteries with good reviews Amazon.com: 2 Pack LP-E8 LPE8 Equivalent Battery for Canon EOS Rebel 550D, Rebel T2i: Camera & Photonything else a noob should pick up right off the bat?


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 27, 2012)

Now just go out there and shoot!


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah I gotta wait till next payday though  two weeks from tomorrow


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 27, 2012)

So you don't have your camera yet?  You're getting a T2i with kit lens, right?  Do you know anyone around you that you can borrow lens?  I noticed my refurbished T2i was not as sharp as my previous cam XTi in all of my shots.  I recently purchased Sigma 30mm f1.4 and Sigma's known for severe front focusing issue in brand new lens you purchase from them.  My copy purchased from Amazon had this severe front focusing problem, so I did test shots of my 55-250 and 50mm f1.8 for comparison shots.  Guess what?  my nifty 250 and nifty 50 both were focusing slightly behind focus point (back focusing).  This discovery was a year after I purchased my refurbished T2i from Canon.

Had I known this within my first 90 days of purchase, I would have sent it to Canon service center to have the camera focus adjusted for free.  I think that's part of your 90 day warranty, so be sure to look for any problems before that 3month window goes by.


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are links to two free focus charts I used.  I like the bottom one much better.Need Help Micro-Adjusting? Free Self-Standing Focus Adjustment Chart! - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oops, the bottom one disappeared after posting.  Here it is:  http://focustestchart.com/focus21.pdf


----------

